# intermediate or complex repair?



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 29, 2010)

I have an op report that states the following; 

The lesion on right nose was excised after anesthesia, in an elliptical fashion, including skin and subcutaneous tissue, through deep cartilage, the patient had a complete excision of the lateral lower right nasal ala, and then advancement of this toward the middle of the nose.  The specimen was tagged for permanent section and then closed with deep sutures of 4-0 victryl in the fat, 5-0 Vicryl in the dermis, and 7-0 nylon in the skin.

The doctor wants to use a complex repair with the lesion excision code, but I'm not sure, does this support a complex repair ?


----------

